# Mars Bar maximum energy...



## Maz (31 Oct 2007)

I am playing 5aside this evening @ 5:30pm. I wish to score _at least _a hat-trick.

At what time should I eat my Mars Bar (62.5g) to maximise the energy from it for the game? 4pm? or is that too late?

I will be cycling back!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (31 Oct 2007)

Maz said:


> I am playing 5aside this evening @ 5:30pm. I wish to score _at least _a hat-trick.
> 
> At what time should I eat my Mars Bar (62.5g) to maximise the energy from it for the game? 4pm? or is that too late?
> 
> I will be cycling back!


Put the Mars bar in freezer compartment of fridge, do not eat.
Run up behind opposing goalie and slap him on the back, meanwhile insert Mars bar in goalies arse. The cold and stiffness will render him useless, score your hat trick, pat goalie on back remove Mars bar, un-wrap and eat !
Scrub the last bit.


----------



## Blonde (31 Oct 2007)

Agree with the above. Mars bar for goalie (or treat afterwards - only if not already used on goalie) no good for cycling fuel.


----------



## Maz (31 Oct 2007)

I thought mars bars gave loads of glucose energy (they 'help you work, rest and play (football)'). There must be an optimal time to eat one before exercise.

p.s. there is no freezer compartment in our fridge at work. Will keeping it in the fridge help?


----------



## domtyler (31 Oct 2007)

Ten minutes before kick off will be fine Maz.


----------



## Maz (31 Oct 2007)

OK. 10 minutes it is.
I'll let you know my goal tally tomorrow.


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2007)

watch out for the sugar low when it kicks out ...... don't be in defence then!


----------



## Maz (1 Nov 2007)

Following domtyler's advice, I got eight goals last night.


----------



## gavintc (1 Nov 2007)

I think Celtic will be scouting you next week.


----------



## Maz (7 Nov 2007)

One week on...I'm setting my target at 4 goals for tonight's game.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Nov 2007)

Snickers are better. 
And I've heard they don't hurt as much as Mars bars when inserted!


----------



## Maz (10 Nov 2007)

Dayvo said:


> Snickers are better.
> And I've heard they don't hurt as much as Mars bars when inserted!


Yeah, those peanuts give it a really authentic look.


----------

